# Herold



## Poisoned (3. Januar 2006)

Hi zusammen,

zuerst mal eine großes Lob an euch, finde eure Datenbank sehr gut sowohl zum Questen als auch zum Items finden.
Wobei ich sagen muss einige Quests fehlen, sind aber meistens überflüssig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe euer Tool installiert läuft auch ganz normal wärend ich spiele.
Aber ich kann mich in euerer Datenbank nicht wiederfinden.

Habe die debug.txt als Anhang beigelegt. Habe selber keine Fehler im Debug finden können. Habe es schon die Tage öfters versucht aber vergebens...

MfG Poisoned


----------



## Regnor (3. Januar 2006)

Moin, hab mir die Debug.txt gezogen und hier aus deinem Post gelöscht. Laut der DEBUG Datei scheint aurf dem ersten Blick alles OKAY zu sein. Kannst du mir per PM bitte die Datei:  D:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\*******\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua schicken? Dann kann ich mal testen was los ist. Achja, wär auch nicht schlecht wenn du kurz schreiben kannst wie dein Charname ist. Dann kann ich vorab schonmal die Datenbank checken.


----------



## Shad0w (4. Januar 2006)

Manuelles Update geht aber  ??
Schon versucht ?

Wenn ja passt was nicht mit dem abspeichern der datein.. Oder dem Upload... Das ist aber unwarscheinlicher mit dem Upload..

Sicher das das Blasc Addon in WoW Aktiviert ist ? Also das UI Addon?


----------



## Poisoned (4. Januar 2006)

*@ Regnor*

Soweit ich das sehen kann, kann man in PMs keine Anhänge mitschicken.

*@ Shadow *

Den manuellen Upload habe ich bereits ausprobiert und funktioniert auch nicht.
Das Addon ist in WoW aktiviert. Und der BLASC Loader läuft auch ganz normal im Hintergrund.

Mir ist auch aufgefallen das im BLASCProfiler.lua nur der zuletzt gespielte Charakter gespeichert wird.

Habe auch eben meinen zweiten Char gefunden. »hier«

Habe aber noch einen Char auf dem Terrordar Realm. Ein Untoten Priester namens Poisoned lvl. 16


Kann es vielleicht damit zusammenhängen das das Tool nur einen Char in die Datenbank aufnimmt. Und wenn die BLASCProfiler.lua mit einem neuen Charakter beschrieben wurde, dies ignoriert?!


----------



## Regnor (4. Januar 2006)

Poisoned schrieb:
			
		

> *@ Regnor*
> 
> Soweit ich das sehen kann, kann man in PMs keine Anhänge mitschicken.
> 
> ...



Dann schick mir die LUA und ein aktuelles debug.txt bitte an regnor@blasc.de

danke


----------



## Poisoned (4. Januar 2006)

E-Mail ist raus.


----------



## Regnor (4. Januar 2006)

Poisoned schrieb:
			
		

> E-Mail ist raus.
> [post="107210"][/post]​



Danke, werds mir heut abend mal anschauen!


----------

